# Amberjack trip, Freeport this Sat. 200$



## twan52479 (Jul 18, 2013)

Looking for good offshore fishermen to help out with fuel tackle and boat chores I will be leaving out of freeport at 5am Sat morning and we will be fishing for amberjack txt me 832 287 0802


----------



## twan52479 (Jul 18, 2013)

I do not have to work this weekend and weather looks great so I am planing on fishing everyday this labor day weekend sat. Trip is full. But sun. And mon is still open 200$ per person for fuel and tackle txt me to reserve a spot 832 287 0802


----------



## twan52479 (Jul 18, 2013)

Had a canceal one spot open for Sat.


----------



## twan52479 (Jul 18, 2013)

Still looking to fill spots for this aweaome Labor day weekend txt for more info lets go catch some big fish!


----------



## The_Chain (Jul 23, 2013)

I had the pleasure of going out with Twan52479 this past sat, we had a great trip, good weather and a good meat hall. Thanks again for letting me come...will be sure to hit you up for another trip as the fall rolls on..Cheers


----------



## dduke2 (May 20, 2008)

*Great Trip*

Fished with Twan52479 this pass Saturday and Sunday and had a awesome time. Both days we went 60+ miles out and produced AJs, grouper and nice dolphin.. I will certainly join u again ASAP.


----------

